# اللهجات الخليجية: شرى



## DialectLearner

السلام عليكم
أتمنى أن تساعدوني في شيء. سمعت فعل شرى أكثر من مرة في أفلام ومسلسلات وأغان وكلام الناس ويبدو لي أنني كلما سمعته اتخذ معنى مختلفا
مثلا، *شريتكم رياييل*. يعني *كنت أظنكم رجالا*؟؟ أي معناه *ظن* في هذا السياق؟
مثال آخر: *شريتيه وبعتينا على شانه*. يعني *فضلته علينا*؟
شكرا


----------



## malmerri

شرى بمعنى اشترى من الشراء والكلمه مستخدمه في اغلب اللهجات العربيه
في اللهجات الخليجيه شروى تعني مثل
مثلك وشرواك يستخدمان معا ولهما نفس المعنى.
 نشتري ريال وهي معناها من الشراء اي 
يشرفنا كسبك اي سنقوم بقدر المستطاع ختى نتشرف بك في عائلتنا وهي في العاده تستخدم اثناء الخطبه والتقدم للزواج


----------



## Mahaodeh

شرى في لهجة الإمارات تعنى اشترى كما يقول مالميري
الاستخدام في الأمثلة التي أوردتها تعطي نفس المعنى - أي الشراء وهو ضد البيع
في الكثير من اللهجات، حين نقول إننا اشترينا شخص فالمقصود إن هذا الشخص يهمنا ونريد راحته ونسأل عنه باستمرار ونصله
استخدام كلمة الشراء هنا كناية عن إنفاقنا الكثير من الوقت والجهد بهدف كسب رضا وصحبة الشخص
العكس أيضا صحيح، أي حين نبيع شخص ما فإن هذا يعنني إننا لا نهتم بهذا الشخص ولا نتعب أنفسنا في السؤال عنه أو كسب صحبته
في التعبير "شريتيه وبعتينا" القائل يلوم المرأة ويتهمها بأنها تهتم "به" وتهمل القائل - بصورة غير مباشرة تعني أنها فضلته على القائل
أما التعبير "شريتكم رياييل" فالقائل يهين المقابل، يقول أنه حين عمل على كسبهم كأصحاب (أو غير ذلك حسب العلاقة) فإنه فعل ذلك لأنهم كانوا حينها رجالا - أي أن فهمك صحيح بصورة ما، إن يقول بصورة غير مباشرة أنه كان يظنهم رجالا وقد خيبوا ظنه


----------



## malmerri

بالضبط كما ذكرت مهما. يبدو اني تطرقت لتوضيح جانب واحد فقط. الاخت مها. من هو مالميري


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا آسفة، حاولت تعريب الأحرف في اسمك لأن استخدام الأحرف الأجنبية غير مسموح هنا


----------

